# Ebola actually scaring me...



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Hey all, hope all is well. I haven't been here in awhile. Been dealing with a lot of family issues but all is good now. I been reading and watching news on ebola and this sh*t scares me. I mean its very nerve racking . What have you guys been doing to prep for this and do you think this can become a huge Pandemic??

thank you

-Mike


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Same as any other pandemic. Have food and water put back, basic medical supplies. The problem is the way in which the Obama administration and the CDC handled or shall I say mishandled this. Throw in some obvious lies and half truths so now no one believes what these political hacks are braying about. So far I have seen nothing from any of these progressive thinkers (socialist) that would make me believe that they are on the ball.

The problem is the refusal to institute a reasonable quarantine and screening. I was completing a dental procedure for a veterinarian today we we both recognize the lies and mismanagement all though out the CDC's approach to this. Now if two old country docs know disease protocol BS when they see it, I am sure the people at the CDC know it too but they apparently have an agenda and it is not protecting me or you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Want to feel better about Ebola? Read this:

Superbugs spread across U.S. | Mobile Washington Examiner


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

yea its nerve racking



Camel923 said:


> Same as any other pandemic. Have food and water put back, basic medical supplies. The problem is the way in which the Obama administration and the CDC handled or shall I say mishandled this. Throw in some obvious lies and half truths so now no one believes what these political hacks are braying about. So far I have seen nothing from any of these progressive thinkers (socialist) that would make me believe that they are on the ball.
> 
> The problem is the refusal to institute a reasonable quarantine and screening. I was completing a dental procedure for a veterinarian today we we both recognize the lies and mismanagement all though out the CDC's approach to this. Now if two old country docs know disease protocol BS when they see it, I am sure the people at the CDC know it too but they apparently have an agenda and it is not protecting me or you.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

My biggest worry is my girl works at a hospital. I dont want her getting stuck there because of it. But truthfully im not to worried about it since i dont live to close to the city.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

im in nj



Wise Prepper said:


> My biggest worry is my girl works at a hospital. I dont want her getting stuck there because of it. But truthfully im not to worried about it since i dont live to close to the city.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I just posted on a health care worker in Spain working with an Ebola patient who now has the virus. At some point in the future, if we do not get a handle on this, decisions have to be made as to how much risk you are willing to accept. I believe we have time. I believe you will have time to prepare and to make any decisions as to when to shelter at home. We are no where near that yet. The case is Spain does raise issues in terms of how this spreads. I still do not think it is airborne as in the flu, but I think that you can get it from fomites easier than it is currently believed. (If it were airborne like the flu, far far more would have it.)

I moved my cursor from medium yellow to yellow with an orange tinge. This is a troubling development in Spain.


----------



## cgsurvivalman (Jul 31, 2014)

My neighbor is an ER nurse at Emory/CDC in Atlanta. We talk all the time. She told us the other evening that ever since the two Ebola people came back to the U.S. that she has been looking for a different job. She told me the other day that see found some equipment that was barrowed by the CDC wing returned a few days before sitting behind the nurse station in a cardboard box. None of the nurses on shift knew when it was returned, what it had been used for or if it had been cleaned before being returned. She said that stuff like that had started getting to be a normal thing as of late. We both agreed that, that is the way this crap is going to spread. People being LAZY and not following procedure. So, yea it worries me a little bit too.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Ebola is scary. Fortunately it is a little harder to catch than the flu or a cold. To be honest, I'm more worried about this Entrovirus going around. As far as prepping, prep for pandemic and you should be good to go. I wish I could offer words of wisdom for your daughter. It's even scarier when it's your kids.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> I'm more worried about this Entrovirus going around.


This one has me a bit more concerned too... it doesn't seem to have a fixed infection path, or set of symptoms.
The latest death was a child who showed no other signs than pink eye.
They went to bed with pink eye, and never woke up.
As a father of two school-aged kids, this one freaks me out a bit.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

whats the 
Entrovirus



paraquack said:


> Ebola is scary. Fortunately it is a little harder to catch than the flu or a cold. To be honest, I'm more worried about this Entrovirus going around. As far as prepping, prep for pandemic and you should be good to go. I wish I could offer words of wisdom for your daughter. It's even scarier when it's your kids.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Enterovirus season is almost over. We haven't seen all that many severe cases, but, no doubt it's worrisome. The little guy that died in NJ was one of triplets, likely low birth weight. It's horrible, but, the little guy may have had other issues. It's very rare for a child to go to bed healthy and die. My heart goes out to that family. My concern is it mutating to a version that is more like Polio. I'm raising a little one with asthma, and I have quite a few young grandchildren, so, it worries me greatly. What concerns me is the information in my new thread. The Ebola in Spain.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Enterovirus 68 is one of many enteroviruses that cause the common cold. Rhinovirus also causes the common cold. Every year, one or two strains predominate. EV 68 has been causing some severe problems in children, about 500 children have required hospitalization. One child for sure, has died due to it. A second child had EV68 and Staph. It's the 'summer cold' you see typically in late July-October on 'steroids'. It has produced a polio like syndrome in several children as well. Fortunately the numbers of severe problems are small, but if it is your kid, it's a big deal. Adults are not usually affected.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I am still going with the army report and considering all the "it's not airborne! It's not!" and confidence talking as just that - people are scared and don't know so they gobble up the press releases and make positive prognostications. Like dismissing the death of a child by rationale "he was probably weak" to veer away mentally from the reality of "don't know. Could get worse" especially if you are of the opinion that these things are not naturally occurring, therefor they are not likely to conform to natural behavior. Add government assistance and within months we will be culling passengers - from countries that have been devastated by it while we linger as a well. That's tasty.
So, after we go through all the moron steps "not gonna! (Yes we can!)" To "whoops golly did!" Through "we got it! (Read my lips)" right on to "oh! Nope we sure don't" ad nauseum - blah blah sweetie blah blah - it is here to stay for awhile, when people like africa are frantic and mental enough a big vaccine campaign will just save the day by ending so much worry! (I am staying completely away from any us ebola vaccine or uk)

So pop some popcorn fir a really big shew that goes on such a order for the chaos you'd think it was play by play out of a dumb book. 

ED68 will be endemic. The number of bodies that carry and keep refreshing circulation now grant those states and more to follow official central American status not even counting the worms, tb and microbiasis but I digress -
The dengue, Chikungunya is for us down here. The encephalitis and Sars for ne, the south flu with either hemoptosis or encephalitis and a resistant gut crud, fl, tx la get eeeee-bo-laaaaa and so do utah, az and cali not sure about nm?
But yeah, you can see why people might feel under attack all the same. 
I really think every area has strengths and weaknesses. Look at the natural environment, population, quality of population, plant profile and look more at how you are going to integrate more good health into your life from now on as opposed to thinking that it will be like a battle, then over. It would be years before it was "over" now even if nature was the only one.

Pretty much what will happen is a steady progress for awhile. More countries hit.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Denton said:


> Want to feel better about Ebola? Read this:
> 
> Superbugs spread across U.S. | Mobile Washington Examiner


Drug resistant strains had been a problem for a couple of decades. People don't feel well and get very difficult to deal with when you do not give them an antibiotic even though you explain to them that they or little Timmy has a virus and it will run its course in time. Often an antibiotic is prescribed just to get the patient to shut up, calm down and leave. Somehow certain patients feel you are stealing from them if you don't prescribe an antibiotic regardless of the need for it.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

This is all nuts


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Aside from the Enterovirus, what is odd, is that Africa has 2 strains of Ebola going right now, one in west Africa and the other in Congo. Altho both Zaire strain, they are different. Then Marburg pops up in Uganda. Have this many filoviruses ever broken out at the same time before? Maybe they have and I haven't paid attention before.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

People have lived in obamanation other places, you just step more and more towards looking out for yourself and taking whatever's for sale with scrutiny


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ice Queen said:


> Aside from the Enterovirus, what is odd, is that Africa has 2 strains of Ebola going right now, one in west Africa and the other in Congo. Altho both Zaire strain, they are different. Then Marburg pops up in Uganda. Have this many filoviruses ever broken out at the same time before? Maybe they have and I haven't paid attention before.


Not new - but new at these levels. I don't have a clue specifically why they can coincide but they have.
That doesn't mean it still isn't weird and going weirdly...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It occurs ~ you know how they say people don't really talk about the zoo because it would freak people out? 
That's no longer going to do, so then people need the same kind of perspectives and thinking that allows "people" that do to think about it all without having a panic attack or worse, like japan.
Probably the first thing to point out is that if you are alive and well now, you have been swimming in gawd-awful-you-just-don't-know! For awhile, and all your little adapter and battle functions seem to be working pretty good really. Recall with that the idea that your real "smart person" who never says a word out loud and never sleeps has not stopped working and will continue a world of quiet biochem on your behalf.
That's a lot. 
Comes from generations of nutrition consciousness. That, eventually, is the refuge from most of this.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

im just going to keep my head on a swivel and clean and be aware of my surroundings



oddapple said:


> It occurs ~ you know how they say people don't really talk about the zoo because it would freak people out?
> That's no longer going to do, so then people need the same kind of perspectives and thinking that allows "people" that do to think about it all without having a panic attack or worse, like japan.
> Probably the first thing to point out is that if you are alive and well now, you have been swimming in gawd-awful-you-just-don't-know! For awhile, and all your little adapter and battle functions seem to be working pretty good really. Recall with that the idea that your real "smart person" who never says a word out loud and never sleeps has not stopped working and will continue a world of quiet biochem on your behalf.
> That's a lot.
> Comes from generations of nutrition consciousness. That, eventually, is the refuge from most of this.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Ice Queen said:


> Enterovirus season is almost over.


That's good to hear.
You aren't a news source or government agent are you?
I need to know if it is ok to believe what you tell me or not.


----------



## hansonb4 (Aug 17, 2014)

In this country you really have nothing to worry about unless this goes airborne. Yes, I know that the Canadian CDC says that Ebola can be transferred by air, however my understanding is that the only confirmed case such as this was between monkeys in 1997 in a lab in Reston, VA. With that being said, Ebola mutates twice every time it moves from one person to another, so if it does go airborne, all bets are off.

I volunteer at a hospital and I am much more worried about drug resistant strains of TB and Staph. In any event, I will stop my volunteer work in the ER if Ebola goes airborne.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> That's good to hear.
> You aren't a news source or government agent are you?
> I need to know if it is ok to believe what you tell me or not.


Nope. She is correct. Unless what I read this weekend was written by the puppetmasters.:shock:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

hansonb4 said:


> In this country you really have nothing to worry about unless this goes airborne. Yes, I know that the Canadian CDC says that Ebola can be transferred by air, however my understanding is that the only confirmed case such as this was between monkeys in 1997 in a lab in Reston, VA. With that being said, Ebola mutates twice every time it moves from one person to another, so if it does go airborne, all bets are off.
> 
> I volunteer at a hospital and I am much more worried about drug resistant strains of TB and Staph. In any event, I will stop my volunteer work in the ER if Ebola goes airborne.


If it gets a foot hold here this fall/winter, we have problems. Aerosolized by coughing and sneezing, skin offering little protection, less sunlight to act in its disinfecting way... I'll be staying clear of WalMart! :lol:


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

"Agent?' LOL. No, sorry. I'm a retired, grandma. I was a health professional. I'm extremely well read and pretty damn smart. I do have a back ground in public health. I'm telling you what I would tell my own family. :-D


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I am damned glad I am retired tho. I am so done with dealing with bodily fluids and tiny creatures that attach to dark, damp places.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> This one has me a bit more concerned too... it doesn't seem to have a fixed infection path, or set of symptoms.
> The latest death was a child who showed no other signs than pink eye.
> They went to bed with pink eye, and never woke up.
> As a father of two school-aged kids, this one freaks me out a bit.


Anyone else think it curious that like two months ago all these South American kids got shipped all over the country and now they say that this virus is in 42 states????


----------



## Derma-Redi (Aug 23, 2014)

The only thing scarier than these diseases is the way the government is not dealing with it properly. Wide open borders, no flight restrictions, seriously you initially think incompetence and many definitely are but there seems to be some willingness to let this get out of hand. The wide open border alone indicates that in my book. There is no logic being employed at any level by these parasites.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

Here is something to think about. If this is not stopped in Africa, and it gets out to third world countries with huge populations, does it even pay to stop flights now from Africa, when in 3 months, it will be India, Bangladesh, China, Malaysia, Mexico etc.? If we have it now, they certainly must have cases already, too. I have problems believing that not one infected person has taken a plane to one of those countries. My thought is, the powers that be understand this. Perhaps these other governments just don't know or for their economy's sake, won't say. We need to think about what would happen if ALL trade stopped. We don't make much here any more. Even PPE's for our health care providers are probably made abroad. Drugs are made abroad. I'm not sure we can ban travelers but still take their cargo? Many of these countries would nationalize the factories. I was never a fan of globalization. This is one reason why. I don't think that we will be spared this anywhere in the world because of the way our economies function now.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

I feel bad for my niece. She is 8 months pregnant and her hospital is the one our resident Ebola patient is crashing at right now.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

If this gets out?
Too late
If this goes airborne?
Too late
It is already over for some third world countries 
I think you are right in that no one is going to get in the way of the money when they already know it's done. 
It does appear to be spreading at an expected rate which will exponentiate now. Uganda? By a week from now it wI'll be on it's way to a Sierra lione


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Do these ten pieces of evidence prove the U.S. government is actively encouraging an Ebola outbreak in America? - NaturalNews.com


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Now this makes perfect sense to me!
EBOLA: Obama Quietly Scrapped Quarantine Regulations 4 Years Ago - Fox Nation


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

Apart from Prepping for pandemic, Social isolation is the best option


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Great, I agree



Zed said:


> Apart from Prepping for pandemic, Social isolation is the best option


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> This one has me a bit more concerned too... it doesn't seem to have a fixed infection path, or set of symptoms.
> The latest death was a child who showed no other signs than pink eye.
> They went to bed with pink eye, and never woke up.
> As a father of two school-aged kids, this one freaks me out a bit.


Ditto. I too have schoolage children. I have been preaching handwashing and ask them daily if they had more than normal amount of kids out sick that day.

I wonder if the old school E-virus somehow mutated and they are not abe to get a grasp on the changes exactly.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

My office, people more then normal are coughing , sneezing, etc...


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> My office, people more then normal are coughing , sneezing, etc...


Because they're sick to death of the big O.

Ebola does not cause sneezing and coughing, although the Reston monkeys were, so perhaps it can easily mutate to add flu symptoms. It's not time to quit your day job...yet.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

You won't know when it's time to quit your day job, that's the point?


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Ill keep on my prepping plans and keep my inner circle small like always.. Im not really worried if it comes we have all the Hazmat supplies we need...Best thing to do is read up and learn about whatever is worrying you and get as much education then get what you need to combat it and get ready for it. Better to have and not need instead of need and don't have.....


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

My question is; How long can this Ebola Virus live on inanimate objects? ie: Toilets, mail, shopping carts..?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Used to be gone at 2 hours, now, smart people are less than certain.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

BagLady said:


> My question is; How long can this Ebola Virus live on inanimate objects? ie: Toilets, mail, shopping carts..?


SURVIVAL OUTSIDE HOST: The virus can survive in liquid or dried material for a number of days (23). Infectivity is found to be stable at room temperature or at 4°C for several days, and indefinitely stable at -70°C (6, 20). Infectivity can be preserved by lyophilisation.*

From this link: http://www.msdsonline.com/resources/msds-resources/free-safety-data-sheet-index/ebola-virus.aspx

One thing to watch out for, in my mind, is cash. In addition to the other things you posted.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

So it is now as hardy as wildfire diseases.....but it still doesn't spread like wildfire diseases.... (love the cdc)....

Kimosabe right. Beware of free blankets from friendly white people and wow I bet the money gets too filthy to have....gee, we'll have to go "chip".... ahaha! Bastids


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Exactly...



oddapple said:


> So it is now as hardy as wildfire diseases.....but it still doesn't spread like wildfire diseases.... (love the cdc)....
> 
> Kimosabe right. Beware of free blankets from friendly white people and wow I bet the money gets too filthy to have....gee, we'll have to go "chip".... ahaha! Bastids


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

to prep for ebola I've been penetration testing I've been fighting off a cold for the last week or two

I've determined that if Ebola spreads to any major urban area with mass transit we're screwed

so far it's been very contained with only one incident in Spain today that shows it spread outside of Africa however I think we have to wait till then to see exactly how far its bed now it seems like there's around a thousand new cases a week so if its 2000 or 3000 a week next week the problem but I think that they're starting to get a plan of action going.

as some Joe Average sitting in the middle of nowhere in North America we have next to nothing to worry about right now in a month or two you may need update the situation.

personally I'm more concerned about this cold that I've been fighting off for the last couple weeks


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

This. Blew. My. Mind.

http://www.google.com/patents/CA2741523A1

Unreal. That alone says so much. If these people own it then they are responsible for it.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TacticalCanuck said:


> This. Blew. My. Mind.
> 
> Patent CA2741523A1 - Human ebola virus species and compositions and methods thereof - Google Patents
> 
> Unreal. That alone says so much. If these people own it then they are responsible for it.


Remember, you violate patent rights when you contract it and the virus replicates within your body.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Denton said:


> Remember, you violate patent rights when you contract it and the virus replicates within your body.


Says who?!?


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

Patient one in Dallas died today. As morbid as this sounds, thats a good thing as long as they dispose of his body properly...and ensure the remaining people who had contact are clear of signs or symptoms. This is the hardest part...snuffing it out.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But now the fiance will sue for wrongful death or something, because they sent him home instead of providing timely medical care for the (expletive deleted). At least we don't have to pay for a trial now.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

TacticalCanuck said:


> This. Blew. My. Mind.
> 
> Patent CA2741523A1 - Human ebola virus species and compositions and methods thereof - Google Patents
> 
> Unreal. That alone says so much. If these people own it then they are responsible for it.


My golden birthday is listed on that document. Combine that with Nostradamus quatrains CII-62... I knew it. I'm the anti-christ.

'Scuse me, I have to go get my suit tailored. Very important things to do very soon.


----------



## Ice Queen (Feb 16, 2014)

I don't know why they bury Ebola victims, I really feel it's best to cremate. They are not able to dig the graves fast and deep enough in Africa. Cremation seems more sanitary to me. Some archeologist 1000 years from now may dig one up and ya never know.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> My golden birthday is listed on that document. Combine that with Nostradamus quatrains CII-62... I knew it. I'm the anti-christ.
> 
> 'Scuse me, I have to go get my suit tailored. Very important things to do very soon.


Lolz!! See you at the crossroads, i need a contract lolz


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

TacticalCanuck said:


> This. Blew. My. Mind.
> 
> Patent CA2741523A1 - Human ebola virus species and compositions and methods thereof - Google Patents
> 
> Unreal. That alone says so much. If these people own it then they are responsible for it.


Wow......


----------



## BeefBallsBerry (Aug 25, 2013)

Ebola->martial law-> female camps-> death or r.f.I.d chip......thats what I think it's going to happen


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

I think chips will only be for survivors. A very long way to go now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

BeefBallsBerry said:


> Ebola->martial law-> *female camps*-> death or r.f.I.d chip......thats what I think it's going to happen


Where to I sign???
Who has a pen???


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Where to I sign???
> Who has a pen???


What, are you suicidal? They'd rip you to shreds once their periods synced up. Both of us have a propensity for sarcastic wit flowing out of the mouth before the internal filter has a chance to edit. :lol:


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can think of worse ways to go.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Secretary of Health and Human Services Sylvia Burwell said that despite the best efforts of health officials, Americans have to prepare for the reality that there may be more cases of Ebola in the United States.


HHS secretary: There may be other cases of Ebola in the U.S. | WashingtonExaminer.com

I believe the government is trying to cover its ass by seeming to be forthcoming.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Denton said:


> HHS secretary: There may be other cases of Ebola in the U.S. | WashingtonExaminer.com
> 
> I believe the government is trying to cover its ass by seeming to be forthcoming.


Same as always. I do think there is some intentional delay too. That dirty Duncan was reported dead by the "ferret" press a day before pro med news. Pro med news is actually as insulting as msm, because even if med people are children enough to believe it, they are all the more apt to ditch as soon as the first 300,000 as a group sform the border. Like aids, they will wait until it is well established before warning anyone. Almost there.....


----------



## terranda (Oct 10, 2014)

supposedly there is not a huge risk. I think its difficult to pass. Only bodily fluids, by a person who has a fever and is visibly really sick. Its not airborne, fortunately. still scary though. i agree.


----------



## Suntzu (Sep 22, 2014)

terranda said:


> supposedly there is not a huge risk. I think its difficult to pass. Only bodily fluids, by a person who has a fever and is visibly really sick. Its not airborne, fortunately. still scary though. i agree.


I don't care how much the powers that be tell me everything is under control. This virus is still accelerating, not declining, not holding steady, accelerating. 6 1/2 months thus far, 8000 total cases, doesn't sound out of control. Until I mention that 1000 of the total cases were new this week. 
Look at the CDC projections, their _low_ end projection puts 50k sick by thanksgiving, 200k by Christmas, 300k+ by new years.
The CDC's projections do not consider what would happen if this were to reach a mega-populated low income area like India. There is zero data. Nothing to base a projection.
No reason to worry yet, but be aware, unless effective global action is taken to slow the virus's exponential growth, things will get bad in only a few months.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is a little old (talking weeks) but I find this information useful


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

terranda said:


> supposedly there is not a huge risk. I think its difficult to pass. Only bodily fluids, by a person who has a fever and is visibly really sick. Its not airborne, fortunately. still scary though. i agree.


Your information is way old. None of that is considered true any longer.
- asymptomatic contagion
- air droplet transmission, surface transmission and suspected air transmission with predicted air transmission at any time.
- suspected cases in nearly 20% of states 
There is more bad news, but to those points ~


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

What I know, as of today, is that all the major hospitals in my region have already prepped in case there is a large-scale outbreak. The only thing missing is this magic vaccine that is supposed to be so difficult to produce that there were only 7 doses, period.

This tells me that the people who would have to handle a full-scale pandemic are seriously worried about the chances. No one is going to target those kinds of resources on an outside chance that 'won't happen' or is 'highly unlikely'.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> UNITED NATIONS (AP) -- The number of Ebola cases is probably doubling every three-to-four weeks and without a mass global mobilization "the world will have to live with the Ebola virus forever," the U.N. special envoy on the disease said Friday.
> 
> David Nabarro told the U.N. General Assembly that the response needs to be 20 times greater.


News from The Associated Press


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

So in a few more commercials, we'll be where logic said we would and spared ourselves flopping all around like the cdc wanted us to.
I have not heard how much money the un is putting in? Maybe they are just gloriously demanding countries break their selves so the un and cdc can continue their stellar effort so far?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

So now the guy is dead and its because of racism


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Well, if the US owns the patent on that pesky racist virus, perhaps a lawsuit is in order. I'm sure that'll put ebola in its place. :shock:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

indie said:


> Well, if the US owns the patent on that pesky racist virus, perhaps a lawsuit is in order. I'm sure that'll put ebola in its place. :shock:


Tom Clancy rainbow 6


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

On government property, I can sorta concede this thought. If it offends you don't look at it!!! When did the minority dictate what the majority decides?!!! Folks are just looking for their 10 minutes of fame! my .02.


----------

